# I need advice on how to get working permit without the reliance of sponsorship.



## Death4Hire (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all!

I am really new to expatforums and I see things discussed here are really useful. I am seeking advice on what to do to get a working permit in the USA without any reliance of sponsorship?

You might be asking why... here's some background story:
I am working for an international but small Game Development company based here in the Philippines for more than a year now. I was personally invited to apply by two big major game companies in the US. I quickly asked them if they can sponsor me to get a working permit. They said they can't. They would like to process me if I had work permit already. So, any "strategies" you can suggest that I must take to get a working permit? Also, add anything that could increase my chances of getting accepted to have a permit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Work permits imply sponsorship, so you really can't get one without it.

If you get a university degree in the US, you get an automatic one-year work permit. Once you have that it is easier to get a regular work permit.

Your only other option would be to apply to immigrate.


----------



## Death4Hire (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you Synthia.


----------



## unclegusy2k (Nov 1, 2007)

*need advise to*

i wanna move to USA from United Kingdom have no family over there and U.K cannt go on lottery program, whats my best option apart from marrige


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Even marriage isn't an easy option. You have to find someone to marry you, you have to convince immigration it's a real relationship, and you have to stay married for several years before you get residency on your own.

Why aren't you eligible for the green card lottery?

I don't think there are any other options.


----------



## unclegusy2k (Nov 1, 2007)

i have already been married once to an american and that was 2.1/2 years ago and now we are talking again she wants me back and i dont want to go down the marrige root again but would like to give things another go with her so i need to find another way of getting over there to stay.

people who were born in the u.k are not eligable for green card lotto programes due to high imigration from the u.k so there for am unable to do it that way as well. i seem to be hitting my head at every angle here and it may come to the point where i may have to marry here again?


----------



## ZARTAN (Nov 18, 2007)

if you are under age 30, you can get a work permit through bunac


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought BUNAC was limited to recent college graduates, so you have to be under 30, a university student, or in your first year after graduation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There isn't really a separate working permit in the US. It depends on the type of visa you qualify for - immigrant or non-immigrant. There are a variety of non-immigrant visas that include working privileges, but in most cases you need to have your employer vouch for you in the visa process and you aren't allowed to change employers after you arrive.

An immigrant visa would allow you to work - but for that you need either family in the US (to sponsor you) or to have certain job skills that are in short supply in the US. Check with your local US embassy website, where you can find out the various categories of visas.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Most people I know refer to a visa that allows you to work as a 'work permit'. In general, what you want to do, come to the US without company sponsorship, is extrememly diffiicult.


----------

